# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Rikthimi im.....

## Tekanjozja

*Ndoshta definitiv ose i perkohshem si dihet ,po me kish mar malli per forumin e albasoulit, kohe te bukra ,edhe sweet memories nga ky vend , kohe e gjat ka kaluar edhe besoj se shumicen e atyre qe kam len sdo ti gjej uroj qe po ,por ndoshta gjejm nje shoqeri te re si dihet .
Ju uroj gjith te mirat peace people ..........*

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Omi dhelpre ca bone? :pa dhembe:

----------


## Tekanjozja

> Omi dhelpre ca bone?



*E bona qe u bofsha lomsh do vish ta bojm i her bashk .............*

----------


## BaBa

Tekanjoze mir se erdhe bafsh qef  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

:pa dhembe:   T`raft i tas sultjash per darke mi goc se na i qite buzet vesh m`vesh :kryqezohen: 
...tuj ardh jam, ke qoshja ke Ruzhdija.. se mos na shojfin  :pa dhembe:

----------


## shkodrane82

Nickun e vjeter si e ke ti mi..?? se ndoshta te mbajme mend.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tekanjozja

> T`raft i tas sultjash per darke mi goc se na i qite buzet vesh m`vesh
> ...tuj ardh jam, ke qoshja ke Ruzhdija.. se mos na shojfin


*Bir nona vet akoma neper qoshe ti mer dil me cun ne shesh te burrave se sbohet nami se ne koh ton bohej haptas ........*

----------


## Tekanjozja

> Nickun e vjeter si e ke ti mi..?? se ndoshta te mbajme mend..


*Rrushi laj thaj ket kam pas se shef qe mi ka dal boja ......lol*

----------


## King_Arthur

mire se u ktheve

----------


## no name

*Mir se erdhe kalofsh sa me mir*

----------


## YaSmiN

Mire se Erdhe perseri.Kalofsh mire midis nesh.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Mire Se Erdhe Kalofsh Sa Ma Mire Ne Mesin E KeTije Forumit Fantasit*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Welcome Back  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tekanjozja

*Shum flm te gjithve ,po me sa shof qekeni gjith te rinj ju qe me uruat, shpresoja te shifja ndonja ka koha luftes time .....lol*

----------


## RaPSouL

Mire Se Erdhe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elbasan_city

Ato qe le na koha e luftes iken te gjithe moj goce se lufta te merr me vete :P..
Wecome back tek Forumi un i dashur

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

Mirse erdhe edhe kalofsh mire ne forumishqiptar 

qenke si puna ime rikthim  ti mi dreq:P


*Me Respekt Nga KiNgU_ELb*

----------


## Tekanjozja

> Ato qe le na koha e luftes iken te gjithe moj goce se lufta te merr me vete :P..
> Wecome back tek Forumi un i dashur



*Cuno po una si te dukem mer e vdekme ,ishin koh te bukra ato nostalgji kom ,pranej thash tja bej nje hi knej po ehe spaska gje ....* 


*Eh mer kingu rikthimi im bohet mas 4 vjetesh i joti qeka i fresket fare .......*

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

kushe di perse je largu apo te kerkonte* FBI* 
 :perqeshje: 


*Me Respekt Nga KiNgU_ELb*

----------


## viganv

Mire se erdhe perseri!

----------

